

Beware the Premature Pivot, Getting Traction in Year 6 - dclaysmith
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/09/27/after-five-years-toil-document-sharing-startup-edocr-hits-momentum-doubling-user-base-50000-6-months/

======
manojranaweera
Yeap! its taken bit longer than we initially anticipated

------
peiris
Looking forward to further improvements!

